# Best: Anti-virus, Firewall, Spyware freebies



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

I could just read through all of the posts... but I'm hoping this will be faster, as I have read through about 10 already and cannot find the information I want.

I currently have Norton Internet Security (about 1.5 year subscribtion{came with computer}), and I hate it. I cannot get help with it through customer support or just about anywhere else, and it has been giving me problems. I would like to know some good free programs... an antivirus, firewall, and spyware program(can't remember the term).

On my old desktop, I had AVG, ZoneAlarm, and SPYBOT... I know the AVG free edition is still great, but should I stick with the same firewall and anti-spyware or is there something better?

If possible, please provide links (Sorry!) for I cannot even find the AVG I want to download and install. Also, do I need to uninstall Norton to install these?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

_Hi Jiller,

I shall address your queries as they are listed to make it easier for you._



Jiller said:


> I could just read through all of the posts... but I'm hoping this will be faster, as I have read through about 10 already and cannot find the information I want.
> 
> I currently have Norton Internet Security (about 1.5 year subscribtion{came with computer}), and I hate it. I cannot get help with it through customer support or just about anywhere else, and it has been giving me problems. I would like to know some good free programs... an antivirus, firewall, and spyware program(can't remember the term).
> _ You are not alone in this, as Norton® is notorious for being a "Resource Hog". :laugh:
> ...


_A good alternative to SPYBOT™ is SpyWare Blaster®, and once again we have an Installation Guide and download link available *here*.

I think that covers everything; however, if I have missed anything, please post back, and I shall gladly give you the information.

One piece of advice; research each one of the products to ensure that they are compatible with your Windows® Vista™ installation. I do know that AVG™ and Ad-Aware™ are compatible, as for the others I am not too sure; however, a quick Google™ search ought to give you this information.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Okay, thanks a lot... I wil get started on this and post back with any problems I run into, if I do. Thanks again.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to clarify on a point chauffeur2 made, SpywareBlaster is best used to complement, not supplement, Spybot Search & Destroy. SpywareBlaster's main function, simply put, "immunizes" your machine to protect against spyware. This is very much like Spybot's Immunize function, however both are developed by different people. They are best used together instead of just one.

Infact Spybot Search & Destroy used to have a hyperlink in its Immunize page that recommended complementing its immunizing function by also using SpywareBlaster. This link was subsequently removed in later versions, however the advice still holds strong.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I can't seem to get ZoneAlarm to download, however I have read that many people have compatability problems with it on Vista anyways. Any other free firewalls I could use?


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

I am editting my first post a little... 

Any recommendations for good firewalls I can purchase would be much appreciated now as well. Thanks!

*EDIT* Nevermind, I was guided to two good free firewalls... Comodo and Ashampoo... I think I will go with one of these, as I just talked to a friend who used them and said they were very good.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Ran into a problem...

When downloading AVG (and later Ashampoo) the downloads stopped early and I was asked if I wanted to run them or whatever. So I said chose run and the installations couldn't be completed because not everything was downloaded. What do I do?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Jiller

For a free software firewall, Comodo is what you want. :sayyes:

You will have to download the applications *fully* and then install them, not half way through while incomplete as it may cause some adverse remnants on your system.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Okay, thanks... but... how do I fix the downloading problem... I can't get anything to download completely... I will try one more time and post the errors I get... assuming I get them again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try a download manager like *FlashGet*. It will allow you to pause and resume the download, resume from a crash or lost connection, download using multiple streams to make things faster, and throttle the download speed if required so you can carry on surfing at the same time.


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Virus's, spyware, trojans etc are a thing of the past and there is no work on my part:

router
FireFox
ZoneAlarm
W2000 Pro
SpySweeper
Free Avast


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

koala said:


> Try a download manager like *FlashGet*. It will allow you to pause and resume the download, resume from a crash or lost connection, download using multiple streams to make things faster, and throttle the download speed if required so you can carry on surfing at the same time.


Alright, I'll check that out... in fact it is being downloaded right now... however it is rather slow for such a small size download... and it might say it is finished downloading before it really is done like the others did... I'll post back.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jiller,

I presume that you followed my advice about the compatability of all of these programs.

If you are interested in having a 'total' package....Anti Virus + Spyware + Firewall + Email Scanner + Anti Spam...the AVG™ Home Internet Security Suite 7.5 is the answer for you.
I have been using AVG™ (Paid Versions) for over 3 years now....the Home Internet Security Suite was only relaesed in August 2006, for the advent of Vista™, and it is full compatable.

*Here is the link*, should you wish to purchase this package.

Further to what *koala* says; use the Download Manager, and just allow it to do its own thing.

Also *Cellus* is quite correct with his comments with regards to... "SpywareBlaster is best used to complement, not supplement, Spybot Search & Destroy".

I apologise if any of the links that I gave you do not work, but I tested each one of them immediately after posting, and they were all valid and working...which one/s did you have trouble with?

Please post back.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

I didn't have any problems with any of the links, the ones I used all worked great. It was the downloads I had problems with. The downloads would never get completed. Instead a message would pop up saying the publisher was unknown and asking me whether or not I wanted to run the program. If I clicked run, it said files were corrupt and the download quit, if I clicked don't run, the download stopped. This happened about 6 times, which is why I am considering simply buying a product. I will look into the AVG as recommended.

On a side question, these downloads that didn't complete... could they have left things on my computer I can delete? If so, where would I find these things?

*EDIT* I just checked out the link for the AVG Suite... a question for you though... is there anyway I can purchase it for just one computer and possibly save a little cash?... after all I don't/won't have 3 computers to put it on.

**EDIT** Also... this isn't a product I will have to download, is it?... Like I said, I have had major problems downloading things, and would prefer to have a CD to install things.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Jiller: what size downloads can you download fully and perfectly?


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Kalim said:


> Jiller: what size downloads can you download fully and perfectly?



Well... none at all since I ran the Norton Removal Tool... and that was the last thing that I downloaded as well.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jiller,

I would suggest that you contact Grisoft® direct to find out if they give discounts for single computers, as I don't honestly know.

The AVG™ Home Internet Security Suite _is_ available on CD from Grisoft® too.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Awesome... I have searched the website, and can't find a CD to buy from them online. Is there a way I can purchase it online from their site or do I have to look elsewhere?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Jiller said:


> Awesome... I have searched the website, and can't find a CD to buy from them online. Is there a way I can purchase it online from their site or do I have to look elsewhere?


_Hello Jiller,

Perhaps if you go *here*, and contact your nearest Grisoft® Sales Office, they may be able to assist you with your enquiries.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

*Closed*

Okay, I'll take a look there. However, I am heading out of town for a few days, and I think there is some tech/computer store type thing where I'm going... so I'll check that out first. Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## FALCON z (Dec 9, 2004)

What about windows defender? Since running it on one of my computers I've had no problems.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

I was looking for a way to get the AVG Home Suite Edition thing from their site and found that a CD backup copy would be sent with the purchase of the downloadable product. So... could I purchase this online, skip the download, and use the backup CD?


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

I was using Zone Alarm Security Suite, but the license ended. I am now using AVG AntiVirus/Antispyware as my main AntiVirus/AntiSpyware tools. I also use AOL AVS with the real time monitor turned off and AntiVir with the resident virus gaurd turned off as on demand antivirus scans to compliment and layer my security. I also use comodo as my firewall. Couple these with Windows defender, trojun hunter, and blacklight I think you are probably pretty safe. They are all free.

Just my 2 cents.

Rick


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Jiller said:


> I was looking for a way to get the AVG Home Suite Edition thing from their site and found that a CD backup copy would be sent with the purchase of the downloadable product. So... could I purchase this online, skip the download, and use the backup CD?



_Hi Jiller,

Yes....You can do it this way.

The only question is...What are you going to use for an Anti virus until the CD arrrives?

Regards,_


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> _Hi Jiller,
> 
> Yes....You can do it this way.
> 
> ...


Sorry... been gone a few days... thanks for the help.... I will go ahead and order the AVG. And to answer your question, I did a scan on my computer before I got rid of Norton and now I avoid using the Internet with it. I just use my desktop PC instead to get online and post, unless I need to use the internet with this one (such as when I tried downloading firewalls and such).

Thanks again for the help and I will try to keep this updated should I run into problems with the new software.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Hi Jiller
> 
> For a free software firewall, Comodo is what you want. :sayyes:
> 
> You will have to download the applications *fully* and then install them, not half way through while incomplete as it may cause some adverse remnants on your system.


I'll second that. Been using that firewall for nine months now.


----------

